# Software Engineer and Dentist



## Graham35 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Folks, 

New to this site so I apologise in advance if a similar question has been asked. My wife and I are looking into the possibility of moving out to Bangkok. I'm English, 35 and a software engineer for IBM. My wife is Scottish, 31 and a Dental Therapist.

I'm currently looking at a way of getting a transfer to IBM Bangkok but I'm not sure whether my wife could find dental work. Does anyone have any thoughts on a Westerner working in the dental industry in Bangkok?

I've read a couple of things that suggest any jobs advertised are all for Thai nationals only and that the best way to find legal jobs is to come out and network. That's something we'd consider as long as 1 of us had something lined up before we came out. I'd also be interested in finding out what the best IT sites are for finding work incase the IBM transfer didn't work out.

Thanks for any advice,
Graham and Stella


----------

